# I'm pregnant and my husband doesn't want to have sex



## inlove (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi,

I'm 6 months pregnant and my husband told me a few weeks ago that he is not happy with me. That I have pushed him away and he doesn't know if he can change back to the way he use to be. I asked him what he ment I pushd him away he said it was the sex. We have been together for 12 years (married for 2) but never lived together before that. He has a very high sex drive and I don't. He would do it 3 times a day if he could. I'm more like 2 or 3 times a week. I never really thought we had a problem. We have not had sex for over a month now and I don't know if he's cheating on me or not. I have asked him if he is to just tell me and I will let him go free. I don't belive in staying in a relationship because of a baby. He has also pushed me away in the sence that he doesn't really talk to me, he's not loving and doesn't even want to hold my hand anymore. We've been togethr for so long that I don't want to give up on us. I love him with all my heart. This is our first child so I don't know if this is normal for men or not. Please help me understand.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Ah this is a very tough time for spouses, switching to Lovers to parent mode.

While it is tough on the women, it is equally tough on a man. 

Allot going on there in his head, you both really need to talk things out, he may be afraid to hurt you or the baby. It won't happen that baby is well protected. He is poking no eyes out..lol

I actually found my wife very attractive while prego. We had sex often.

you may need to initialize the sex, he won't hurt you are the baby.

Really talkk it over, but men have a hard time accepting the baby, a new person in their lives, it's Competition you know, the baby needs the "mommy" more then the man, SOmetimes the man has a hard time accepting Mommy ahs to giv attention to the baby and not him. It may sound Childish, but it's true, I think it is strictly hormonal on a mnas level. But for all three kids I had with my wife, during the pregancy I felt "slighted" less important in her life, that I had been downgraded, less loved. Which is totally not true, but my mental state allowed that to happen.

You need to bring your hubby into the pregancy and make him feel more loved and more special. 

Once that kid is born he will understand awhat a special gift a child is.

Pregancy is a difficult time on any marriage, especially the first kid, allot of worries. You need to get through this and be strong.


----------



## inlove (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for your advise. Some days I'm better than others. But I don't tell him anymore because I don't want him to think I'm complaining. I just feel so alone. I've even wonder if maybe he's cheating on me. If he's not having sex with me is he having sex with someone else? He tells me his not but I always wonder in the back of my mind. Should I try and if he wants to have sex or should I just leave it alone for now? I'm so confused with everything.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

inlove said:


> Thanks for your advise. Some days I'm better than others. But I don't tell him anymore because I don't want him to think I'm complaining. I just feel so alone. I've even wonder if maybe he's cheating on me. If he's not having sex with me is he having sex with someone else? He tells me his not but I always wonder in the back of my mind. Should I try and if he wants to have sex or should I just leave it alone for now? I'm so confused with everything.


Try spooning for sex.

So if you haven' had sex in the last month does that mean you are cheating? No, if you can hold of he can too.

draconis


----------



## inlove (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks. You are right. I think sometimes my mind get the best of me. I just lov ehim so much that I hate to loose him. He has become my world.


----------



## jsanchez (Dec 8, 2008)

Im 8 months pregnant and i really enjoy having sex with partner... at first it was super great we had it 2-3 times a day and now its 1-2 a month. I try to initiate but he always seem to say stop or just end up going to sleep. Ive tried talking to him and he doesnt seem to understand. I feel really grossed out because i was slim so i have a lot of stretch marks. I cry every night when he turns me down and it seems to him like its funny cuz he always makes fun of me when i cry. What can i do?


----------

